# Ice Cream Sandwich Source Released



## jchapman007 (Sep 21, 2011)

Ice Cream Sandwich source has just been released. What does that mean for our Droids?


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

Nothing yet. Means that all other work will pretty much stop for now until someone gets ICS working then everything that is source based will move over to it. Basically, it means that dev's have 1 giant distraction from getting anything done but cant compile it in a reasonable time unless your using server's to compile......

Also means that there will be alot of "OMG WHEN CAN I HAZ ICS????? I NEED I NAO!" followed by "you dev's are good for nothing, you never do anything" until someone gets ICS working..... /rant


----------



## Jester (Jun 28, 2011)

x13thangelx said:


> Nothing yet. Means that all other work will pretty much stop for now until someone gets ICS working then everything that is source based will move over to it. Basically, it means that dev's have 1 giant distraction from getting anything done but cant compile it in a reasonable time unless your using server's to compile......
> 
> Also means that there will be alot of "OMG WHEN CAN I HAZ ICS????? I NEED I NAO!" followed by "you dev's are good for nothing, you never do anything" until someone gets ICS working..... /rant


LOL


----------



## brandonspell08 (Sep 14, 2011)

OMG WHEN CAN I HAZ ICS????? I NEED I NAO!


----------



## brandonspell08 (Sep 14, 2011)

you dev's are good for nothing, you never do anything


----------



## brandonspell08 (Sep 14, 2011)

jk lol







))))


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

x13thangelx said:


> cant compile it in a reasonable time unless your using server's to compile


What do servers have to do with compiling ICS?

My machine here at home takes about 2 hours to build the entire source tree from scratch, and produce the image suitable for installation on the Galaxy Nexus (and I don't even have SSDs). Once the main tree is built, patches and corrections only require rebuilding certain files, not the entire system.

My server, on the other hand, is a server. Not a development system. Not a build sandbox. Not a compiler farm. Building projects for debug purposes on "servers" makes no sense whatsoever.


----------



## ldopa (Jul 21, 2011)

I thought a server was the girl who brings me drinks, but that's just me.


----------



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

ldopa said:


> I thought a server was the girl who brings me drinks, but that's just me.


See developers are fueled by alcohol. If your server isn't bringing you it fast enough then development time slows.


----------



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

Gasai Yuno said:


> What do servers have to do with compiling ICS?
> 
> My machine here at home takes about 2 hours to build the entire source tree from scratch, and produce the image suitable for installation on the Galaxy Nexus (and I don't even have SSDs). Once the main tree is built, patches and corrections only require rebuilding certain files, not the entire system.
> 
> My server, on the other hand, is a server. Not a development system. Not a build sandbox. Not a compiler farm. Building projects for debug purposes on "servers" makes no sense whatsoever.


13ths system isnt as powerful =)


----------



## kevdliu (Jun 30, 2011)

x13thangelx said:


> Nothing yet. Means that all other work will pretty much stop for now until someone gets ICS working then everything that is source based will move over to it. Basically, it means that dev's have 1 giant distraction from getting anything done but cant compile it in a reasonable time unless your using server's to compile......
> 
> Also means that there will be alot of "OMG WHEN CAN I HAZ ICS????? I NEED I NAO!" followed by "you dev's are good for nothing, you never do anything" until someone gets ICS working..... /rant


what do you mean by waiting for someone to get ICS working? Are we waiting for someone to port ICS to droid 2/x or something? thx


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

Gasai Yuno said:


> 13ths system isnt as powerful =)


Thats an understatement...... Takes ~1:30 for a clean build of CM7. I know my laptop is a piece of shit but its all I have to work with. Working on getting something better but dont have a job (and cant get one it seems..... applied to pretty much everywhere local that was even considering hiring) so that makes it a little difficult.


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

kevdliu said:


> what do you mean by waiting for someone to get ICS working? Are we waiting for someone to port ICS to droid 2/x or something? thx


No. Its kinda like Bikedude's source build, it will take work to get it even booting for us. It wont be just wave a magic wand at it and it works perfectly.


----------



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

Nope. you have to figure out what libs need replaced. It's very easy to make the kernel panic and of course moto in their infinite wisdom has ADB start only in blur, or in the case of 2nd init after we hijack the init. If it fails somewhere in init then you get nothing (about 95% of the time this is what happens)


----------



## kevdliu (Jun 30, 2011)

i see


----------

